# Long time coming!



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Well its been quite the journey for me, but I officially have my first subwoofer on the way! I ordered an SVS PB12 nsd a day or two ago and am expecting it to come in the day after tomorrow. I literally CANNOT wait! Its been a while since i first posted this thread . I wanted to say thanks for all the input that i have read here whether it was directed at me or in another recommendation thread. 

I plan to rerun audyssey immediately, but does anyone have any other recommendations regarding setup or breaking it in. Feel free to hit me with the most basic stuff. I have read countless posts on the topic, but in all reality i am a total newbie here. I know someone is going to say REW! :sweat: I just dont think i have the necessary gear to run it at the moment. I stretched my budget as far as i could for the sub and all the materials to get my sub and surround speaker wire in the walls and looking clean.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats on the new sub!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Breaking it in will take time, just avoid over driving it and enjoy.
As far as placement try a corner but you may want to do a crawl test by placing the sub right in your listening position (move the seat out of the way) and then play some music or movies and crawl around the outside of your room and listen to where it sounds best. That's where the sub should go.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Set the volume control on the subwoofer so the auto cal sets the subwoofer channel trim in the AVR close to zero +/-3dB.
This will help keep everything operating in its linear range.
Once you have achieved this do not adjust the volume control on the subwoofer, if you want the sub to be louder/quieter adjust it with the AVR subwoofer channel trim.

I would start with a global 80Hz crossover to the sub and run it that way for a week maybe two to get a reference sound signature...then if you want to play with it you have something you are familiar with to compare it to.

I am not a big believer in extensive break in, I say let it rip as soon as you get it integrated into the system as I described.

My sub added more to my system than I ever thought it could, I am confident you will really like yours too.


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the input yall. It should be here tomorrow and I honestly don't know if I will sleep tonight or not! As far as placement goes, I have heard and read quite a bit about the sub crawl, but I am fairly locked into placement. I will experiment with ways to angle the sub as far as firing at the wall or not. The placement will be in the back right corner of the room and will be pretty near the main listening position. I am hopeful that it will be a decent place in my environment for it to perform well. I am pretty certain that anywhere in the room will be better than no sub at all!:bigsmile:


----------

